# banana wine



## thunder2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

I was wondering when I taste my banana wine for the first time. What should I expect when it hits me?


If it is dry what takes that away?
What can I use to give it more banana flavor if I want that result.
What method do I use to make it sweeter if its not sweet enough for me?
I have figured out I like semi-sweet/semi-dry.
I want that to be the end result if possible.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, for the sweetening, after you stabilize the wine with some sorbate so you don't promote a new fermentation you can either make a simple sugar solution of 2 parts of sugar to one part boiled water or you can use some Wine Conditioner, or you could use some honey. When you back sweeten you add a little at a time and taste a small sample until it suits your taste. Go slow and easy so you don't over sweeten.

Many times a dry wine will not represent the fruit flavor but after you back sweeten a bit, you will find the flavors more pronounced and forward. I have never made a banana wine so I am not sure what you might use to enhance more banana flavor into it.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Jan 19, 2007)

thunder2000 said:


> I was wondering when I taste my banana wine for the first time. What should I expect when it hits me?
> 
> 
> If it is dry what takes that away?
> ...


Adding sorbate (with sulphite) will allow you to sweeten your wine with whatever sugar you want. Be careful with honey unless you really like it as a flavouring - It can be too much. 
As far as adding more 'banana' taste you'll struggle. Banana is more of a 'body' ingredient to wine - like raisins are.


----------



## BettyJ (May 24, 2009)

*Banana WIne question*

I just can't grasp the idea of banana wine and what the taste would be. Can anyone describe the taste / texture for me? Thanks


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2009)

Tastes like Bananna with alot of body


----------



## BettyJ (May 24, 2009)

*Banana wine question*

So more of an after dinner or desert wine?


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

An almost buttery feel in the mouth.


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2009)

The recipe I used, ( recipe # 2 in the recipe section) boils the bananas first, which drives off the banana flavour, so the finished wine is more of a chardonnay. No banana flavour at all.

Allie


----------



## BettyJ (May 24, 2009)

Great - thanks so much - that sounds perfect!


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2009)

BettyJ said:


> So more of an after dinner or desert wine?



Its more like a ANYTIME wine


----------



## arcticsid (May 24, 2009)

Thunder, in case you didn't catch this post, check out Bobs banana wine. It looks great. The next wine I will be making is the banana, I have been intrigued about banana wine since I decided to become a wine maker.
Troy
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3628&highlight=banana


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

The screaming yellow one 3rd from the right is my banana which is all gone now as it was a big hit and would be 3 1/2 years old now. Gots to make me some more of that stuff.


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2009)

How about telling us what the WHOLE lineup is..


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2009)

Wade ,

All your big carboys make me envious.. I want them!

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

This is an old picture so Im not 100% positive on every 1.
From right to left is RJS EP Amarone, Crab Apple, Raspberry, Banana, Blueberry Melomel, and Plum


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2009)

does the blueberry clear more than that Wade?

that's a really dark wine..

Allie


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Wade ,
> 
> All your big carboys make me envious.. I want them!
> 
> Allie



BIG?
Thats normal for a 6 gallon carboy. How big are "yours"?


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2009)

Tom said:


> BIG?
> Thats normal for a 6 gallon carboy. How big are "yours"?



I have one 1 x 27 litre carboy, all the rest are 5 litres each ( 1 gallon).. I have 22 of those and one 11 litre carboy. saving my pennies up for the 23 litre ones.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

I have no idea at what stage that is but i use a lot of fruit in my wines and Blueberry does stay pretty dark plus the lighting might be off in that corner.


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I have one 1 x 27 litre carboy, all the rest are 5 litres each ( 1 gallon).. I have 22 of those and one 11 litre carboy. saving my pennies up for the 23 litre ones.
> 
> Allie


I have 30 something 23 liter (6gallon) and 6 - 20 liter (5 gallon) + 4 - 5 liter (1 gallon) carboys Most of the time the 6 gallon carboys are FULL
Last few days I bottled 15 cases.


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2009)

fruit wines take longer it seems than grape based wines.

no wonder you are supplying the family Tom...

Allie


----------



## Bert1 (Jan 19, 2010)

were can I get that recipe, do all banana wines stay that yellow? looks and sounds interesting

Sorry found it, new to the site.


----------



## Ken9931 (Jan 8, 2017)

Is there a way of making banana wine without boiling the banana?


----------

